# Spotify/Music Streaming Recommendations



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

A thread, if it's needed, for those of us with streaming services.

Anyway, I've been trying out different performances of Bach's WTC. I thought Dina Ugorskaja's is a real sleeper. There's a touch of Gould in her playing, contrapuntal clarity and individuality that I really like. Unlike too many other pianists, in my opinion, she avoids playing Bach as though he were a Mozart with all his melody in the right hand.


----------

